# Woodworking Show in Houston/Pasadena



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Mark your calendar....April 12,13,14. There WILL be a Woodworking Show... It will be at the Pasadena convention center. Different promoter than the show that normally comes to Katy....NOTE THIS IS NOT AN ADVERTISEMENT...It is for informational purposes only...


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Most likely, i'll be there!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info Mr. Bill!! 
http://www.texaswoodworkersshows.com/


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mr Bill called me a bit ago and had found out that GCWA will have space at the show...so I'm sure I'll be in there turning something.

stop by and say hi!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

reminder - the show is this weekend...starts today!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder speckle....... We'll be there Saturday.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

See you in the morning about 10:00


----------

